
Lenovo: Motorola acquisition 'did not meet expectations' - AdmiralAsshat
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/26/11782808/lenovo-motorola-acquisition-did-not-meet-expectations
======
edimaudo
Shouldn't this have been caught when they performed due diligence?

